# Need help with biopsy coding with bladder fulgration



## dkaz1 (May 5, 2014)

Hi all:

Need some input please--

I've got a cystoscopy with fulgration of a medium posterior bladder wall tumor and am assigning CPT 52235, however, a biopsy was also performed on the anterior wall of the bladder.

Would it be appropriate to assign both CPT 52235 for the fulgration on the posterior wall along with 52204-59 for the biopsy on the anterior wall of the bladder?

I've read CPT assistant articles, and it is stated the the word biopsy in the CPT code descriptions is inclusive for biopsies---so I'm second guessing that CPT 52235 would cover both procedures, the posterior fulgration and the anterior biopsy?

Can anyone offer some advice?

Thanks so much in advance.

Deb K.


----------



## trinalankford (May 5, 2014)

If they are from 2 different locations, yes, you can code them both, and the modifier is required to indicate such.


----------

